# Command & Conquer Generals



## starwars (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi there, I can not seem to play online with c & c generals, I get the error message "cannot establish server connection, check your internet connection", can anyone help, thank you and best regards


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello have you got a firewall ??


----------



## starwars (Jul 20, 2006)

I have Norton 2006 version 10.1.0.26 but my windows firewall is disabled. best regards


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

have you checked you have allowed C and C to connect


----------



## starwars (Jul 20, 2006)

i think so !!!!! I am not a computer wiz I'm afraid


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not familar with norton .. but try this 
disable Norton and start windows firewall

in the list of exceptions add C and C and see if you can play


----------



## starwars (Jul 20, 2006)

that didn't seem to work


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

How are you trying to Connect ...Direct Connect or Online with Generals Online???


----------



## starwars (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi, I goto multiplayer and select online, thats when I get the error message


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Norton is notorious for blocking internet traffic. You will need to set an allow rule in your Norton Firewall.

Go to this site and follow the links for both incoming and outgoing traffic. When you click on the links, it will ask you what game you want. Click on C&C: Generals. Follow instructions.

I'm assuming Zero Hour is the same settings.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

First have you got all the Updates...when you first click Online it will want to install Updates..if it hasn't done that then you will not be able to get Online.

This sometimes works.......if you do not have the updates and try and go Online it will check for Updates but the Firewall may be blocking it ...so Hit the *Windows Logo* Key or *Ctrl + Esc *to minimise the game and you may see message on the screen from the Firewall to Unblock or block this......choose Unblock.....then try and go Online and the Updates should download.

This is only one possible solution but it was my problem.....this can also be the problem when trying to Direct Connect just follow the same procedure.


----------

